# Source Recommendations



## lightways424 (Jan 30, 2020)

As the title suggests, what are some trusted sources you guys would recommend? 
To keep a long story short I spent a pretty penny on my first cycle using PSL and I’m pretty certain that the test is massively under dosed and the anavar is fake. I was lurking on a different forum and read that they were a good source and took the risk. Big mistake. Would like to bounce back and get some legit gear. Thank you.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Jan 30, 2020)

Ahh, that's a great firsty.

You've probably just shot yourself in the foot.
That's why you got scammed right there. 
Tread lightly dude 
People scam people all the time for falling for silly shit .


Welcome to the UG


----------



## lightways424 (Jan 30, 2020)

I know what you mean, it was a stupid mistake. I’m not looking to take them for face value- I just want to hear some opinions from different people- see if I could get pointed in the right direction.


----------



## CJ (Jan 30, 2020)

You won't.


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 30, 2020)

I ship flat rate 10 bucks in the u.s


----------



## lightways424 (Jan 30, 2020)

I’m guessing I went about this the wrong way. I apologize, it’s just frustrating getting scammed and not knowing what to do


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 30, 2020)

Lol it’s all good but on are serious note private message me can help you out


----------



## mugzy (Jan 30, 2020)

PSL is bottom of the barrel and a well known scammer. I doubt you will get anybody to provide you a "trusted source" as they are usually not publicly discussed. There are many reviews of sources here in this forum. Click and read a bit.


----------



## lightways424 (Jan 30, 2020)

Thanks man that’s what I’m going to do.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 30, 2020)

watch for the pms you ll be getting after this thread.  

Your putting yourself out there to get burned.....GL n dont just take bait


----------



## lightways424 (Jan 30, 2020)

Yea already saw the bait on this post. I won’t fall for it, m going to look through the forums and engage a bit until I can find a trusted source.


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 31, 2020)

Ur loss man don’t need ur money lmao don’t ask for direction then when someone tries to point u in the right direction say it’s a scam I could send whatever without asking for a dollar just to prove a point


----------



## Boytoy (Jan 31, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> Ur loss man don’t need ur money lmao don’t ask for direction then when someone tries to point u in the right direction say it’s a scam I could send whatever without asking for a dollar just to prove a point



Send it to me.   Like free stuff


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 31, 2020)

This is an example of how to get scammed on a forum. If you ask for a source and get a PM here. It is most definitely a scam.


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 31, 2020)

Tell u what just to show everyone what’s up what’s one thing u want after u receive it plz come post on here what u think fair enough?


----------



## CJ (Jan 31, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> Tell u what just to show everyone what’s up what’s one thing u want after u receive it plz come post on here what u think fair enough?



I want a dirty little Russian vixen! :32 (12):


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 31, 2020)

Boytoy said:


> Send it to me.   Like free stuff



Free tren with a staph infection


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 31, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I want a dirty little Russian vixen! :32 (12):



theres a thirsty ass one at my gym but she's into tall jakked dudes :/


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 31, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> Tell u what just to show everyone what’s up what’s one thing u want after u receive it plz come post on here what u think fair enough?



STFU already!

NOW, this is where we can shove a foot up an ass.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 31, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> Tell u what just to show everyone what’s up what’s one thing u want after u receive it plz come post on here what u think fair enough?



STFU already!

NOW this is where we can shove a foot up an ass.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 31, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> Ur loss man don’t need ur money lmao don’t ask for direction then when someone tries to point u in the right direction say it’s a scam I could send whatever without asking for a dollar just to prove a point



pm sent, send it hidden in a double ended 3 foot bbc dildo please 

so my boyfriend doesnt get suspicious


----------



## simplesteve (Jan 31, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> Tell u what just to show everyone what’s up what’s one thing u want after u receive it plz come post on here what u think fair enough?



Alright, I want some free HGH? Like 4 months worth at 5ius a day.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 1, 2020)

I recommend this special addition source. Great article on Tupac.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 2, 2020)

Learning from your faults! Thanks


----------



## SelfRevolution69 (Feb 17, 2020)

You have whatsapp Buck?


----------



## SelfRevolution69 (Feb 17, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> Lol it’s all good but on are serious note private message me can help you out



Do you have whatsapp or an email Buck?


----------



## CJ (Feb 17, 2020)

SelfRevolution69 said:


> Do you have whatsapp or an email Buck?



Not the best way to do things bud. 

You're asking to be scammed, the odds are NOT in your favor if you go this route.


----------



## SelfRevolution69 (Feb 17, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> I ship flat rate 10 bucks in the u.s



Buckeye, hit me up at brandino696969 AT mail DOT com


----------



## SelfRevolution69 (Feb 17, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Not the best way to do things bud.
> 
> You're asking to be scammed, the odds are NOT in your favor if you go this route.



I do appreciate your concern!


----------



## Viduus (Feb 17, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> Tell u what just to show everyone what’s up what’s one thing u want after u receive it plz come post on here what u think fair enough?



I want periods.


----------



## SelfRevolution69 (Feb 17, 2020)

Viduus said:


> I want periods.



lol Hilarious!


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 17, 2020)

Patience & research
Work wonders! Welcome


----------

